# Electronic Differential



## Om Sharma (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am an engineering student currently working automobile based research initiative. I wish to introduce the concept of 'electronic-differential' in this project. So if possible can anyone give me a brief idea of how i should approach this concept and accordingly implement it in my project?
Thank You.


----------

